
Racket v7.0 - pera
https://blog.racket-lang.org/2018/07/racket-v7-0.html
======
bjoli
The patches coming into chez scheme have all been a wonderful read, especially
the bigger ones by Gustavo Massa. I hope they can work most kinks out so that
the performance drop by running on chez isn't too big,or at least provide some
kind of good interoperability with regular chez so that you can write
performance sensitive code in chez and use it with/without guarantees from
racket.

------
eggy
I have always installed Racket even back in the PLT scheme days, but never
really went too far with it. I always liked the integrated IDE (DrRacket) for
starting to teach my son to code. Now, I am getting more serious with Racket
pretty much because of the shift to utilizing Chez Scheme, well it's the
catalyst for me to commit. Good work by the Racket devs and contributors!

------
jcore24
Excited to see the implementation become smaller and simpler. Swam through the
core codebase a couple of times. It's a bit of a mess right now.

